# (Over)dressing the part?



## TheReturning (Aug 14, 2017)

The Florida GL states that for members (officers have slightly different requirements): "The members will dress according to private taste...."  It also goes on to state:  "There is a philosophy in dress as in so many other things, and the dress proper to Masonic occasion is no exception. Its principle is good taste; its practice is to wear such attire as shows respect to the Brotherhood and expresses the dignity of Masonry."

Having researched further into the matter of Masonic dress code, I find the classic, black lounge suit to be very respectful attire, all the way to the gloves (the purpose behind them exemplifies the disregard for one's station in life).  However, my concern is ruffling feathers.  While I would never tell another Mason that his attire is too "disrespectful" or "not good enough" (we all come from different walks and have different reasons for our attire), I'm concerned that I might not get the same respect in kind.  It's not for attention grabbing, I've no intention of stirring the pot, I simply think one of the best ways I can articulate reverence for the Brotherhood and Lodge is through the way I dress and carry myself.  Am I out of bounds here?

Have you seen similar situations in your Lodge?


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 14, 2017)

TheReturning said:


> The Florida GL states that for members (officers have slightly different requirements): "The members will dress according to private taste...."  It also goes on to state:  "There is a philosophy in dress as in so many other things, and the dress proper to Masonic occasion is no exception. Its principle is good taste; its practice is to wear such attire as shows respect to the Brotherhood and expresses the dignity of Masonry."
> 
> Having researched further into the matter of Masonic dress code, I find the classic, black lounge suit to be very respectful attire, all the way to the gloves (the purpose behind them exemplifies the disregard for one's station in life).  However, my concern is ruffling feathers.  While I would never tell another Mason that his attire is too "disrespectful" or "not good enough" (we all come from different walks and have different reasons for our attire), I'm concerned that I might not get the same respect in kind.  It's not for attention grabbing, I've no intention of stirring the pot, I simply think one of the best ways I can articulate reverence for the Brotherhood and Lodge is through the way I dress and carry myself.  Am I out of bounds here?
> 
> Have you seen similar situations in your Lodge?


Brother we've had lots of conversations on here about this very topic.  A lodge I've attended here locally(that i am not a member, and due to what im about to tell you never will be) had their JD show up in jean shorts, tennis shoes and a tshirt....i was 1 of only 2 brothers that showed in a suit...and the other was wearing black velcro tennis shoes

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## TheReturning (Aug 14, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Brother we've had lots of conversations on here about this very topic.  A lodge I've attended here locally(that i am not a member, and due to what im about to tell you never will be) had their JD show up in jean shorts, tennis shoes and a tshirt....i was 1 of only 2 brothers that showed in a suit...and the other was wearing black velcro tennis shoes
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app




Did you get any odd looks for "dressing the part"?  I should say, any negative feedback?


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 14, 2017)

I generally wore a suit to my "cowboy lodge." One Day an older Brother mentioned that it wasn't required... I merely replied "I know," and continued to do it. Never heard another word.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 14, 2017)

TheReturning said:


> Did you get any odd looks for "dressing the part"?  I should say, any negative feedback?


When i went to a degree a guy asked if it was "standard" where I was from...

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## JJones (Aug 14, 2017)

I wear suits to most of my lodge meetings and I've found that many brothers start dressing nicer when I do so. It really causes people to reflect on their own dress I think.

So my advice is to go ahead and do it. You'll get weird looks, maybe some comments, but the fact is that after a few meetings other brethren will step up their dress game also.


----------



## Glen Cook (Aug 14, 2017)

Gloves?  Yeah , that's over doing it if no one else in the lodge does so.


----------



## CLewey44 (Aug 14, 2017)

Ive had this before and I simply tell them its out of respect for the institution. If they get pissy and say "are you saying I have no respect for masonry? (As they stand there in a t-shirt and flops) just say "no, it's just my opinion." They won't go beyond that and usually chuckle it off as the 33rds and other "high ups" (lets not have this conversation again, yall know what I mean) notice your devotion and the other guys ridiculousness. If they do keep giving you crap, it may be time to "shop around" if you know what I mean.


----------



## Bill Lins (Aug 14, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> the other was wearing black velcro tennis shoes


Some of us older Brethren (I ain't "elderly" yet, dammit- get off my lawn!) who suffer from neuropathy of the feet, whether from diabetes or Agent Orange exposure, have no choice but to wear those "old man's shoes".


----------



## TheReturning (Aug 15, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> Ive had this before and I simply tell them its out of respect for the institution. If they get pissy and say "are you saying I have no respect for masonry? (As they stand there in a t-shirt and flops) just say "no, it's just my opinion." They won't go beyond that and usually chuckle it off as the 33rds and other "high ups" (lets not have this conversation again, yall know what I mean) notice your devotion and the other guys ridiculousness. If they do keep giving you crap, it may be time to "shop around" if you know what I mean.



Excellent point!  I'm definitely interested in SR and my Mother has a ton of SRs.


----------



## TheReturning (Aug 15, 2017)

JJones said:


> I wear suits to most of my lodge meetings and I've found that many brothers start dressing nicer when I do so. It really causes people to reflect on their own dress I think.
> 
> So my advice is to go ahead and do it. You'll get weird looks, maybe some comments, but the fact is that after a few meetings other brethren will step up their dress game also.



Thanks!


----------



## TheReturning (Aug 15, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> When i went to a degree a guy asked if it was "standard" where I was from...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app



If I'm not mistake, the UGLE made it something of a standard in the 1980s.  Now, obviously the GLs have their own modifications but FlGL says to members' taste, so we'll see how it flies when the time comes lol.


----------



## Keith C (Aug 15, 2017)

Jurisdictional differences always intrigue me.  When I inquired into membership in my lodge, through a link on the Grand Lodge website, I heard back from our lodge secretary, inviting me to dinner before a stated meeting.  It was right there on the letter "Dress is jacket and tie."  Pretty much everyone wears a suit and tie, a few will wear slacks and a sport coat and tie, Elected Officers and several Past Masters wear tuxedos with a tail coat.  Technically ALL officers are supposed to wear Tuxedos with tail coat, black vest and black tie, but it pretty much is limited to the WM, JW, SW, Sec, and Treas. at my lodge.


----------



## CLewey44 (Aug 15, 2017)

Bill Lins said:


> Some of us older Brethren (I ain't "elderly" yet, dammit- get off my lawn!) who suffer from neuropathy of the feet, whether from diabetes or Agent Orange exposure, have no choice but to wear those "old man's shoes".



Bro. Bill, this a great point sir. You're absolutely correct. And no, you ain't elderly!  That damn AO.....bad stuff.


----------



## CLewey44 (Aug 15, 2017)

TheReturning said:


> The Florida GL states that for members (officers have slightly different requirements): "The members will dress according to private taste...."  It also goes on to state:  "There is a philosophy in dress as in so many other things, and the dress proper to Masonic occasion is no exception. Its principle is good taste; its practice is to wear such attire as shows respect to the Brotherhood and expresses the dignity of Masonry."
> 
> Having researched further into the matter of Masonic dress code, I find the classic, black lounge suit to be very respectful attire, all the way to the gloves (the purpose behind them exemplifies the disregard for one's station in life).  However, my concern is ruffling feathers.  While I would never tell another Mason that his attire is too "disrespectful" or "not good enough" (we all come from different walks and have different reasons for our attire), I'm concerned that I might not get the same respect in kind.  It's not for attention grabbing, I've no intention of stirring the pot, I simply think one of the best ways I can articulate reverence for the Brotherhood and Lodge is through the way I dress and carry myself.  Am I out of bounds here?
> 
> Have you seen similar situations in your Lodge?



I like the gloves and have worn them to one or two meetings where they were required. However, I personally wouldn't wear them if nobody else was and especially if a suit wasn't even the norm. That'd be a little pretentious maybe...


----------



## acjohnson53 (Aug 15, 2017)

Black suit, white shirt, regular tie or bow tie, sometime i wear my cognac gators, or my black gators, and white gloves. time to replace my gloves, also need to upgrade my apron...I like to dress the part, especially when we got company...never know who's coming to Dinner....LOL...no it's not A fashon show. if we get out on time might take the wife out for dinner and a cocktail, she might like that..../G\


----------



## acjohnson53 (Aug 15, 2017)

i don't consider myself elderly(62)but I wear old man shoes daily...


----------



## acjohnson53 (Aug 15, 2017)

I saw it a lot when i was in the military, where Brothers wore BDU'S,because they were just getting off duty, or were on rotation at Fort Irwin, or in the field..Brothers stayed prepared never knew when you were gonna open up in the third degree.../G\


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 15, 2017)

Bill Lins said:


> Some of us older Brethren (I ain't "elderly" yet, dammit- get off my lawn!) who suffer from neuropathy of the feet, whether from diabetes or Agent Orange exposure, have no choice but to wear those "old man's shoes".


This brother was maybe 40.....

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Glen Cook (Aug 15, 2017)

Keith C said:


> Jurisdictional differences always intrigue me.  When I inquired into membership in my lodge, through a link on the Grand Lodge website, I heard back from our lodge secretary, inviting me to dinner before a stated meeting.  It was right there on the letter "Dress is jacket and tie."  Pretty much everyone wears a suit and tie, a few will wear slacks and a sport coat and tie, Elected Officers and several Past Masters wear tuxedos with a tail coat.  Technically ALL officers are supposed to wear Tuxedos with tail coat, black vest and black tie, but it pretty much is limited to the WM, JW, SW, Sec, and Treas. at my lodge.


Being pedantic: a tuxedo is not a tail coat. White tie is the shiny lapels with the tails. 

A tuxedo is the short jacket with shiny lapels. 

Morning dress is the tail coat without the shiny lapels and stripy slacks. 

A short jacket and stripy trousers is often called a stroller in the US.


----------



## Bill Lins (Aug 15, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> This brother was maybe 40.....


But you _know _that he had no physical condition that necessitated his wearing that type of footgear?


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 15, 2017)

I don't.  Outwordly he looked healthy....

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## goomba (Aug 16, 2017)

I see part of the problem as we use terms interchangeably without clear definitions.  For clarity I will be using as my standard, http://www.blacktieguide.com/.  This is not the most in depth site but if you follow its rules you'll be good to go.

A well worn suit always looks better than a suit pretending to be a tuxedo.

edited for typo, goomba


----------



## Glen Cook (Aug 16, 2017)

I will 


goomba said:


> I see part of the problem as we use terms enter changeably without clear definitions.  For clarity I will be using as my standard, http://www.blacktieguide.com/.  This is not the most in depth site but if you follow its rules you'll be good to go.
> 
> A well worn suit always looks better than a suit pretending to be a tuxedo.


I will confess, that when traveling, I've  been known to use a bow tie and formal shirt with my black suit in the evening.


----------



## Keith C (Aug 16, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> Being pedantic: a tuxedo is not a tail coat. White tie is the shiny lapels with the tails. A tuxedo is the short jacket with shiny lapels. Morning dress is the tail coat without the shiny lapels and stripy slacks. A short jacket and stripy trousers is often called a stroller in the US.



I agree 100%. 

The odd thing I have with the Dress Code of PA Freemasonry is the blending of elements from different sartorial categories.  "Black Tie" is normally as you described a "Tuxedo", short jacket with shiny lapels, black vest or cummerbund and black bow tie,  The Tail coat is part of "White Tie" dress, tail coat, white vest, white tie.  For reasons I have not yet figured out (though it is something I want to research) our dress is an amalgam of the two, Tailcoat with Black vest and black bow tie. So while the term "tuxedo" indeed does not technically describe the dress, "White Tie" doesn't either.  Everyone I have asked just says "It is just the way it is, I don't know why."


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 16, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> I will
> 
> I will confess, that when traveling, I've  been known to use a bow tie and formal shirt with my black suit in the evening.


I don't own a tux but do own a dark suit and I wear a white dress shirt and bow tie

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## chrmc (Aug 16, 2017)

When talking about dress code I still feel that people often forget one of the primary reasons for it, which is to put brethren on the level. If we're all dressed alike no one can tell the banker from the plumber etc. so clothing in that way helps fraternalism.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 16, 2017)

I feel that you can't go wrong wearing a business suit and tie at lodge. If it is not required and no one else is wearing one, so what?


----------



## Carl_in_NH (Aug 16, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> I feel that you can't go wrong wearing a business suit and tie at lodge.



I agree. I suspect one stands out more by wearing something more casual than a suit and tie - but perhaps that's simply because of my perspective from the way members dress in my jurisdiction. I know of one officer who is very casual in another lodge. I never asked him why. Not my business. We have a PM who often is just in a sport coat and a shirt with a collar with a bolo tie. His choice and his style. Forcing him to purchase a suit would be silly, as he's retired and his only use for it would be in lodge. He's there in the meeting, and I'm happy for that. 

I always wear a business suit and tie when visiting. What color / type of suit? Depends on what I grab off the rack first. Might even pick a suit based on what tie I feel like wearing. As long as it's something that I'd wear to meet with a VP at work, I don't think it shows disrespect to the Craft. 

As an officer, it's a tuxedo (as defined by shiny lapels and a shiny stripe down the pant leg). Gloves? Perhaps, depending on the situation; for a GL visitation or ritual proficiency, yes. For degree work, yes. I'll even wear the tile in the East for an EA degree, as the candidate should see the Master dressed as such when first brought to light. Other than that, no, that top hat doesn't fit me all that well 

As for me, I'd rather see a brother in lodge than have him not come because of some dress limitation. If someone shows up in shorts and flip-flops for a meeting in my lodge, I'd whisper good counsel about dressing for future meetings. If there was a good reason - like not being able to afford a polo and slacks, much less a suit, I wouldn't hesitate to admit him.


----------



## David612 (Aug 16, 2017)

My lodge has a dinner suit requirement which I think is fantastic, personally in my opinion it adds to the experience, additionally there is never a shortage of tuxs or tail coats at the local Salvation Army or other charity shops so it's another way to give back and look great at lodge.
That said I think I'm one of a select few that ties a bow tie and as you can imagine after finishing my EA degree and redressing afterwards was a test in itself.


----------



## Glen Cook (Aug 17, 2017)

chrmc said:


> When talking about dress code I still feel that people often forget one of the primary reasons for it, which is to put brethren on the level. If we're all dressed alike no one can tell the banker from the plumber etc. so clothing in that way helps fraternalism.


Wait. You wear clothing to lodge?


----------



## Bloke (Aug 17, 2017)

Dress here is uniform - dinner suit (those in the USA call it a Tux), white business shirt (not a dress shirt), black leaher shoes, black socks, black bow tie, and when in lodge, white gloves in addition to regalia.

It makes it all simple and I have been wearing the same dinner suit for 14 years, so it's great value and a cheap way to dress (they are very hard wearing suits with a much longer life and generally much more forgiving that a business suit).

This might all change - next meeting of Grand Lodge, there is a motion to allow lodges to determine their own dress. Still thinking on how I will vote on that. If deregulated, you see me in a dinner suit still.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 17, 2017)

Carl_in_NH said:


> As for me, I'd rather see a brother in lodge than have him not come because of some dress limitation.


Agreed.


Carl_in_NH said:


> If someone shows up in shorts and flip-flops for a meeting in my lodge, I'd whisper good counsel about dressing for future meetings. If there was a good reason - like not being able to afford a polo and slacks, much less a suit, I wouldn't hesitate to admit him.


Also agree.


Glen Cook said:


> Wait. You wear clothing to lodge?


***snicker***


----------



## TheReturning (Aug 17, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> Being pedantic: a tuxedo is not a tail coat. White tie is the shiny lapels with the tails. A tuxedo is the short jacket with shiny lapels. Morning dress is the tail coat without the shiny lapels and stripy slacks. A short jacket and stripy trousers is often called a stroller in the US.



This is actually good information to have!  Not pedantic at all.  More like classy.  How many people actually know this?  It's like knowing the proper way to lace odd-numbered and even-numbered eyelet Oxfords.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 17, 2017)

TheReturning said:


> This is actually good information to have!  Not pedantic at all.  More like classy.  How many people actually know this?  It's like knowing the proper way to lace odd-numbered and even-numbered eyelet Oxfords.



I had no idea.  And i have no idea what u mean about the Oxfords.  

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## TheReturning (Aug 17, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> I had no idea.  And i have no idea what u mean about the Oxfords.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app



Oxfords are meant to be bar laced, not criss-crossed like tennis shoes.  If you have, say, 5 eyelets, you tie them over the vamp.  If, say, six, you tie them under.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 18, 2017)

TheReturning said:


> It's like knowing the proper way to lace odd-numbered and even-numbered eyelet Oxfords.





TheReturning said:


> Oxfords are meant to be bar laced, not criss-crossed like tennis shoes. If you have, say, 5 eyelets, you tie them over the vamp. If, say, six, you tie them under.


You learn something new every day on this forum, lol.


----------



## LK600 (Aug 18, 2017)

This is fascinating to me, but all the talk about long sleeve shirts, jackets (layers of clothing)... how do you all keep from becoming a puddle of sweat?  High A/C bills?


----------



## CLewey44 (Aug 18, 2017)

LK600 said:


> This is fascinating to me, but all the talk about long sleeve shirts, jackets (layers of clothing)... how do you all keep from becoming a puddle of sweat?  High A/C bills?


Crank the fans and A/C. Odds are, if there is no A/C then it's probably not in the south where it's scorching, long summers. Where I'm at, we didn't even have summer this year, just a long spring. barely hit 85 on any given day and rained half the time it seems. Plus, for the institution, I'll wear a suit once or twice a month. If I went to church much, I'd wear a suit then too no matter what.


----------



## LK600 (Aug 18, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> Crank the fans and A/C. Odds are, if there is no A/C then it's probably not in the south where it's scorching, long summers. Where I'm at, we didn't even have summer this year, just a long spring. barely hit 85 on any given day and rained half the time it seems. Plus, for the institution, I'll wear a suit once or twice a month. If I went to church much, I'd wear a suit then too no matter what.


We have A/C that works great... once it gets going for a bit.  I'm not sure it broke 95 here so I'd agree to this point its been a moderate summer.  And yes, I would definitely wear whatever is required (though where I'm at suits are not seen much in Lodge(s) nor in church I assume due to heat... its FL).


----------



## Carl_in_NH (Aug 18, 2017)

LK600 said:


> how do you all keep from becoming a puddle of sweat?



I think this observation ties us in nicely to the thread on why lodges go dark in the summer. No A/C being the primary reason in today's world - at least in my lodge.


----------



## LK600 (Aug 18, 2017)

Carl_in_NH said:


> I think this observation ties us in nicely to the thread on why lodges go dark in the summer. No A/C being the primary reason in today's world - at least in my lodge.


ouch... understood.


----------



## Carl_in_NH (Aug 18, 2017)

LK600 said:


> ouch... understood.



Didn't intend to inflict any pain - sorry if I did!


----------



## Keith C (Aug 18, 2017)

LK600 said:


> This is fascinating to me, but all the talk about long sleeve shirts, jackets (layers of clothing)... how do you all keep from becoming a puddle of sweat?  High A/C bills?



In June and September absolutely, sometimes in May and October too!  One of the reasons we go dark in July and August, we have a very large volume lodge room and even "cranking" the A/C it can't keep the Lodge room at a comfortable temperature in July and August, It must have been unbearable even in June and September before A/C was installed.


----------



## LK600 (Aug 18, 2017)

Carl_in_NH said:


> Didn't intend to inflict any pain - sorry if I did!


I was feeling your pain of no A/C lol


----------



## Carl_in_NH (Aug 18, 2017)

And we have 'hi-tech', modern fibers. Think about our brothers from history with a selection of  wool, or perhaps warmer wool.


----------



## LK600 (Aug 18, 2017)

Keith C said:


> In June and September absolutely, sometimes in May and October too!  One of the reasons we go dark in July and August, we have a very large volume lodge room and even "cranking" the A/C it can't keep the Lodge room at a comfortable temperature in July and August, It must have been unbearable even in June and September before A/C was installed.


Yes I'm sure.  I am one of those who sweat at the mention of Summer so... I might have to go back to the old method of scotch guarding the inside of clothes. Use to work well with uniforms.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 18, 2017)

We had one elderly fellow at Knights Templar that wore a heavy coat in the summer! He didn't want us to turn on the ceiling fans let alone the A/C! Those KT uniforms get hot so, needless to say, the older gentleman does not come much anymore as we have the A/C cranking.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Aug 19, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> I generally wore a suit to my "cowboy lodge." One Day an older Brother mentioned that it wasn't required... I merely replied "I know," and continued to do it. Never heard another word.


I was expecting you to say if he asked you if you were from grand lodge.


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 21, 2017)

Brother_Steve said:


> I was expecting you to say if he asked you if you were from grand lodge.



That Grand Lodge is pretty "cowboy," as well.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 21, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> That Grand Lodge is pretty "cowboy," as well.


Lol!


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 21, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> I generally wore a suit to my "cowboy lodge.".


#1?


Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 22, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> #1?


You know it!


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 22, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> You know it!


Tell me it was Don that said that to you?

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 23, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Tell me it was Don that said that to you?


Yeah, actually. You know Don...


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 23, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> Yeah, actually. You know Don...


When I first read ur comment i saidnto myself "man that sounds like something Don would say...".....lol

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 23, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Tell me it was Don that said that to you?





Brother JC said:


> Yeah, actually. You know Don...





Ripcord22A said:


> When I first read ur comment i saidnto myself "man that sounds like something Don would say...".....lol


I assume that Don is a funny and entertaining guy.


----------



## jgil1970 (Aug 23, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> This brother was maybe 40.....
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


Ripcord, I am medically retired from the Army for back, neck and spinal cord injury. I am 46, and on bad days, can't bend over far enough or raise my foot enough to tie my shoes. While I don't wear Velcro shoes, I do have some slip on dress shoes without shoestrings to fiddle with that I wear in my suit. Just a friendly reminder that even us young bucks may have some problems with wearing a pair of lace up dress shoes.


----------



## Elexir (Aug 23, 2017)

Om


jgil1970 said:


> Ripcord, I am medically retired from the Army for back, neck and spinal cord injury. I am 46, and on bad days, can't bend over far enough or raise my foot enough to tie my shoes. While I don't wear Velcro shoes, I do have some slip on dress shoes without shoestrings to fiddle with that I wear in my suit. Just a friendly reminder that even us young bucks may have some problems with wearing a pair of lace up dress shoes.



Kind of like: http://www.aliveayurveda.se/images/...t Finskor Herr Bra marknad SDL347103465_6.jpg ?
Im 27 but its the only shoes in my size that I can sit comfy for a longer time in that dont cost a fortune.


----------



## TheReturning (Aug 23, 2017)

LK600 said:


> This is fascinating to me, but all the talk about long sleeve shirts, jackets (layers of clothing)... how do you all keep from becoming a puddle of sweat?  High A/C bills?



I'm in Florida as well.  The A/C works great.  Besides, hundreds of thousands of Freemasons have been ostracized, banished, imprisoned, and even executed just for being Freemasons.  Dressing up is *my* (we all have different ways of showing our respects) way of showing respect for them and the timelessness of the Fraternity, and if it's a little uncomfortable, it's only temporary.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 23, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> I assume that Don is a funny and entertaining guy.


Hes great. Hes a Past everything from Blue lodge thru AASR to include Past Deputy to the Supreme Council.  Very knowledgeable but very stuck in his ways.

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 23, 2017)

jgil1970 said:


> Ripcord, I am medically retired from the Army for back, neck and spinal cord injury. I am 46, and on bad days, can't bend over far enough or raise my foot enough to tie my shoes. While I don't wear Velcro shoes, I do have some slip on dress shoes without shoestrings to fiddle with that I wear in my suit. Just a friendly reminder that even us young bucks may have some problems with wearing a pair of lace up dress shoes.


Oh i completly understand.  But like you said you wear those slip ons.  I also have a pair of those and im not injured at all.

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 24, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Hes great. Hes a Past everything from Blue lodge thru AASR to include Past Deputy to the Supreme Council.  Very knowledgeable but very stuck in his ways.


Retired state trooper, secretary of my Mother Lodge (since time immemorial), and guardian of the front door ("Just ignore that other room, nothing to see there.") Which is why the other lodge is so small.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 24, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> Retired state trooper, secretary of my Mother Lodge (since time immemorial), and guardian of the front door ("Just ignore that other room, nothing to see there.") Which is why the other lodge is so small.


Its actually in the bylaws that we want to keep the membership under 50 i believe it is

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## LK600 (Aug 25, 2017)

TheReturning said:


> I'm in Florida as well.  The A/C works great.  Besides, hundreds of thousands of Freemasons have been ostracized, banished, imprisoned, and even executed just for being Freemasons.  Dressing up is *my* (we all have different ways of showing our respects) way of showing respect for them and the timelessness of the Fraternity, and if it's a little uncomfortable, it's only temporary.


Sure, I have zero issue with dressing up for lodge.  But, as previously stated, I am not a fan of heat.  I suppose that's strange coming from my current State lol.  There are things I have issue with but no... that's not one.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 25, 2017)

Was in lodge last night and a PM informed a Brother that he would have to leave as he was inappropriately attired. The Brother was wearing shorts.


----------



## LK600 (Aug 25, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Was in lodge last night and a PM informed a Brother that he would have to leave as he was inappropriately attired. The Brother was wearing shorts.


I have never worn anything lower than a collared shirt and dress paints.  Last week I had to go home first to change out of shorts lol.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 25, 2017)

LK600 said:


> I have never worn anything lower than a collared shirt and dress paints.


Same here. Slacks and a golf shirt.


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 25, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Its actually in the bylaws that we want to keep the membership under 50 i believe it is


That's new, part of the TO move (I believe). When I joined he actively herded people away from XIX. He has never been a fan.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 25, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> That's new, part of the TO move (I believe). When I joined he actively herded people away from XIX. He has never been a fan.


Haha.  That's funny

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## MarkR (Aug 26, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Was in lodge last night and a PM informed a Brother that he would have to leave as he was inappropriately attired. The Brother was wearing shorts.


Does a PM have that authority in your jurisdiction?  He certainly doesn't in mine.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 26, 2017)

MarkR said:


> Does a PM have that authority in your jurisdiction? He certainly doesn't in mine.


Not sure what the limits of his authority are but as shorts are prohibited wear in the by laws no one  contradicted him.


----------



## jermy Bell (Aug 26, 2017)

I've been to a couple lodges while traveling for degree work, where brothers have shown up in shorts, and Hawaiian shirts, or wearing flip flops, while seeing other brothers in suits. I've questioned about the dress code, and was told it depends on the lodge ?


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 26, 2017)

jermy Bell said:


> I've questioned about the dress code, and was told it depends on the lodge ?


That's true here as well. I've been to lodges that seems to allow ANY kind of dress! I once attended an officer installation where the person being installed as JW was wearing blue jean shorts and a sweat shirt with the sleeves cut out!


----------



## Elexir (Aug 26, 2017)

This is kind of intressting to read as there are diffrences.

In Denmark the only allowed dress is tails with black west and from the third degree top hat while here in Sweden its either tails with black west or a dark suit with black tie or bowtie.


----------



## MarkR (Aug 27, 2017)

Minnesota leaves dress entirely to the lodge.  I've been to lodges where everyone is either in a tux or a dark suit, and lodges where men are wearing shorts, Hawaiian shirts and sandals.  I can say that every time a Master in my lodge has tried to make mandatory a less casual dress code, we've had brothers stop coming to lodge as a result.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 27, 2017)

MarkR said:


> Minnesota leaves dress entirely to the lodge.


Same here. One of the lodges that I belong to prohibits shorts, one doesn't. As stated in a previous post I have seen people dressed in some lodges in a fashion that I would not dress to go to the grocery store.


----------



## SørenSweR(I) (Dec 31, 2017)

----


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 31, 2017)

SørenSweR(I) said:


> As Elixir correctly states in Denmark the _only_ accepter attire for loge work is tailcoats with Black vest, White tie and White gloves and dress shoes. I approve of this as it underlines the solemnity of lodge work


Well.....if that is what you like that is fine but I like the more relaxed dress code here. Most of the lodges here in Kentucky will accept the polo style shirts and slacks. Since I am the Master of my mother lodge this year and will be representing the lodge I plan on wearing a sports jacket and tie when I visit lodges that I don't belong to.


----------



## SørenSweR(I) (Jan 1, 2018)

----


----------



## David612 (Jan 1, 2018)

I think it depends on the culture of the lodge, I mean it’s a bit silly to show up full evening wear to eat off paper plates.
Here it’s black tie, tails optional.
That said I would love to attend a daylight lodge to have an excuse good enough to wear my morning suit.


----------



## hanzosbm (Jan 1, 2018)

For the brothers who can't be bothered to change out of their shorts for a lodge meeting, how do they dress for church?


----------



## hanzosbm (Jan 1, 2018)

MarkR said:


> Does a PM have that authority in your jurisdiction?  He certainly doesn't in mine.


Really? Your WMs can't remove someone from lodge or deny them entry?


----------



## SørenSweR(I) (Jan 1, 2018)

----


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 1, 2018)

SørenSweR(I) said:


> I don't wish to impose my beliefs on other systems, so I apologise if I came off that way.


No offense taken Brother.


SørenSweR(I) said:


> Out of curiosity, doesn't it look weird with your leather aprons in your profane clothes?


No more weird than seeing men in aprons period, lol. Here for regular business meetings we wear cloth aprons.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 1, 2018)

hanzosbm said:


> For the brothers who can't be bothered to change out of their shorts for a lodge meeting, how do they dress for church?


A few months ago a Brother was asked to leave the lodge for wearing shorts.


----------



## SørenSweR(I) (Jan 1, 2018)

----


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 1, 2018)

SørenSweR(I) said:


> Just out of curiosity, if I were to visit a US lodge (with which the Grand Lodge of Denmark shares amity, of course) - how would it be viewed if I showed up in complete Swedish Rite gear (coattails, dress shoes, Black vest and white butterfly + gloves and my various medalje and other insignia)?
> Brotherly regards
> - Søren



Greetings, it would depend on the lodge culture. I've seen (unfortunately and I mention this a lot) a guy being raised in shorts and an AC/DC t-shirt. I've see people in cargo pants turning in their FC categorical lecture etc (in which he should have been 'nayed' due to how bad it was; unreal).  Then again, we have some lodges that are more suit and tie and even others such as what we call Traditional Observance lodges, that everyone is in a dark suit/tux and even some coattails etc. It would depend on the expectations of that lodge. If you do visit an area, a lot of lodges have websites that can give you an idea about attire or expectations of visitors. Another difference here, and you may know this, is that we typically wear just a plain, white lambskin apron vs. the Euro-style or Canadian-style. This doesn't apply to everyone but to most "sideliners" and visitors.


----------



## SørenSweR(I) (Jan 1, 2018)

-----


----------



## chrmc (Jan 1, 2018)

SørenSweR(I) said:


> Just out of curiosity, if I were to visit a US lodge (with which the Grand Lodge of Denmark shares amity, of course) - how would it be viewed if I showed up in complete Swedish Rite gear (coattails, dress shoes, Black vest and white butterfly + gloves and my various medals  and other insignia)?
> Brotherly regards
> - Søren



Soren, 

As Clint says, I'd contact the lodge first and see what their general attire is. Normally a suit would be good to wear, but bring the lodge medals, and aprons etc. for sure. But remember that in the US, only the Master is covered, so no need to bring the hat. 
Standard white apron is used for all degrees over here in Blue Lodge, but the Swedish Rite apron's are welcome. 

Drop me a PM if need be, as I'm also a member of Grand Lodge of Denmark, and I'll help you out.


----------



## SørenSweR(I) (Jan 1, 2018)

---


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 1, 2018)

SørenSweR(I) said:


> Thank your for your Swift answer, but am I reading it right that you don't wear different aprons corresponding to grade?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using My Freemasonry mobile app


The apron is the same but worn a certain way. Our aprons don't have the rosettes for the most part. I have seen them worn, however, and I think they are becoming a bit more popular due to how good they look.


----------



## Wor.MikeKimball (Jan 1, 2018)

I have foot neuropathy problems, and there are times that I just can't bear to put on anything but my sneakers.  Does that mean I shouldn't go to Lodge?  

If there are some that feel the answer is yes, I suggest that perhaps you should remember, " It is the internal qualifications and not the external, that make a truly good Mason.".

Sent from my Z986DL using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 1, 2018)

Of course not, that is not the same as someone that simply chooses to not do so, W. Bro. Kimball. We all can have medical issues that emerge. Plus, they do make neuropathy dress shoes for folks that need them if you didn't want to wear sneakers while in your attire.


----------



## SørenSweR(I) (Jan 1, 2018)

----


----------



## Wor.MikeKimball (Jan 1, 2018)

SørenSweR(I) said:


> Dear brother Mike Kimball. I am not the judge of you or your lodge. Your decisions on attire are a matter strictly concerning you, your lodge and the threefold great architect. After a brain hemmorrhage I am without fine motor skills in the entire left side of my body. I bring my dress shoes and have a brother help me tie my shoelaces in the dressing room. Whatever works. As long as you feel you are learning during lodge work, be pleased my brother.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using My Freemasonry mobile app


Have no fear my Brother, I am always pleased with the work of Masonry.  I was just making a point. I make no judgement of anybody, that is not my place in this life.

As far as the shoes go, my problem is that sometimes it causes a great deal of pain to wear a dressy type shoe, granted not always, so I don't always wear sneakers. 

Sent from my Z986DL using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 1, 2018)

SørenSweR(I) said:


> As long as you feel you are learning during lodge work, be pleased my brother.


Absolutely


SørenSweR(I) said:


> Just out of curiosity, if I were to visit a US lodge (with which the Grand Lodge of Denmark shares amity, of course) - how would it be viewed if I showed up in complete Swedish Rite gear (coattails, dress shoes, Black vest and white butterfly + gloves and my various medals and other insignia)?


You would be more than welcome in any of the lodges that I belong to or have attended. We would recognize that this is the normal wear for your lodge and it would be fine with us.


----------



## David612 (Jan 1, 2018)

Warrior1256 said:


> Absolutely
> 
> You would be more than welcome in any of the lodges that I belong to or have attended. We would recognize that this is the normal wear for your lodge and it would be fine with us.


We are the same, members of other jurisdictions attend in their typical attire and are most welcome.


----------



## Keith C (Jan 1, 2018)

SørenSweR(I) said:


> Just out of curiosity, if I were to visit a US lodge (with which the Grand Lodge of Denmark shares amity, of course) - how would it be viewed if I showed up in complete Swedish Rite gear (coattails, dress shoes, Black vest and white butterfly + gloves and my various medals  and other insignia)?
> Brotherly regards
> - Søren



Here in PA you would be slightly overdressed, as we do everything differently than anyone else and we wear a BLACK tie with Tails - Sartorially scandalous, but it is how we do things nevertheless.  Elected officers are expected to dress in tails, black vest, black tie, appointed officers should, but rarely do and most PMs do, but mostly because once you have this kit, where else can you wear it?  Typical sideline dress is dark suit and necktie.

Also, it is discouraged to wear any emblem, pin, etc that is not Blue Lodge related and in that case only one should be worn at a time.  This is not enforced at all from what I have seen.  One man in our lodge has so many pins on his lapels he looks like the old photos of Idi Amin!


----------



## Elexir (Jan 1, 2018)

Keith C said:


> Here in PA you would be slightly overdressed, as we do everything differently than anyone else and we wear a BLACK tie with Tails - Sartorially scandalous, but it is how we do things nevertheless.  Elected officers are expected to dress in tails, black vest, black tie, appointed officers should, but rarely do and most PMs do, but mostly because once you have this kit, where else can you wear it?  Typical sideline dress is dark suit and necktie.
> 
> Also, it is discouraged to wear any emblem, pin, etc that is not Blue Lodge related and in that case only one should be worn at a time.  This is not enforced at all from what I have seen.  One man in our lodge has so many pins on his lapels he looks like the old photos of Idi Amin!



I would actully argue that black tie is correct atleast for officers as they are working.


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 1, 2018)

Keith C said:


> Here in PA you would be slightly overdressed, as we do everything differently than anyone else and we wear a BLACK tie with Tails - Sartorially scandalous, but it is how we do things nevertheless.  Elected officers are expected to dress in tails, black vest, black tie, appointed officers should, but rarely do and most PMs do, but mostly because once you have this kit, where else can you wear it?  Typical sideline dress is dark suit and necktie.
> 
> Also, it is discouraged to wear any emblem, pin, etc that is not Blue Lodge related and in that case only one should be worn at a time.  This is not enforced at all from what I have seen.  One man in our lodge has so many pins on his lapels he looks like the old photos of Idi Amin!


 
Lololol, good one.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 1, 2018)

Keith C said:


> One man in our lodge has so many pins on his lapels he looks like the old photos of Idi Amin!


LOL!!!!!!


----------



## David612 (Jan 1, 2018)

Keith C said:


> Here in PA you would be slightly overdressed, as we do everything differently than anyone else and we wear a BLACK tie with Tails - Sartorially scandalous, but it is how we do things nevertheless.  Elected officers are expected to dress in tails, black vest, black tie, appointed officers should, but rarely do and most PMs do, but mostly because once you have this kit, where else can you wear it?  Typical sideline dress is dark suit and necktie.
> 
> Also, it is discouraged to wear any emblem, pin, etc that is not Blue Lodge related and in that case only one should be worn at a time.  This is not enforced at all from what I have seen.  One man in our lodge has so many pins on his lapels he looks like the old photos of Idi Amin!


It’s wild huh! 
I have about a dozen pairs of pants, dosent mean I wear them all at once..


----------



## Keith C (Jan 1, 2018)

Elexir said:


> I would actully argue that black tie is correct atleast for officers as they are working.



I agree "Black Tie" is appropriate, but in the US at least, Tails go with white vest and tie and are "White Tie" dress.  "Black Tie" dress would be a tuxedo jacket, black vest and tie.


----------



## MarkR (Jan 2, 2018)

hanzosbm said:


> Really? Your WMs can't remove someone from lodge or deny them entry?


Read the post I was replying to again.  He said a "PM" told someone to leave.  A Past Master.  Not a WM.  I inquired whether a PM had that authority, because he certainly doesn't in my jurisdiction.


----------



## David612 (Jan 2, 2018)

I don’t think anyone has the power to remove someone from the lodge, we are assemblies of grown men and the by-laws and guidelines are well established and in writing for the consideration of all.
The PM or WM may have enforced the by-law but the brother removed himself by his conduct.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 2, 2018)

David612 said:


> I don’t think anyone has the power to remove someone from the lodge, we are assemblies of grown men and the by-laws and guidelines are well established and in writing for the consideration of all.
> The PM or WM may have enforced the by-law but the brother removed himself by his conduct.


A WM almost always has the power to remove a Freemason from the lodge over which he presides.

As to this whole dress when visiting - I say wear what you wear at home (and so does my GL). I love having visitors turn up in different attire and regalia - let's our members know there is more out there than just what we do and that customs (and ritual) vary.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 2, 2018)

David612 said:


> The PM or WM may have enforced the by-law but the brother removed himself by his conduct.


This was exactly the case in question.


Bloke said:


> As to this whole dress when visiting - I say wear what you wear at home (and so does my GL). I love having visitors turn up in different attire and regalia - let's our members know there is more out there than just what we do and that customs (and ritual) vary.


Agreed.


----------



## hanzosbm (Jan 2, 2018)

MarkR said:


> Read the post I was replying to again.  He said a "PM" told someone to leave.  A Past Master.  Not a WM.  I inquired whether a PM had that authority, because he certainly doesn't in my jurisdiction.


Ah, I misread that. My apologies.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Jan 2, 2018)

Our by-laws require dark suit. *Potential members for our Lodge are told they need to wear a dark suit to their initiation if their ballot is successful. *If that is a problem for a potential member, then they have the option to rescind their application.

Your investigation committee should be telling those that they investigate that this is the practice for the lodge. If not, then you should be asking.

Work, church, parties, functions, etc all have dress codes and we are smart enough to ask when we don't know. Why is this one particular activity different from all the rest? We abide by the obligations we take, the lessons contained therein.







Yes, I'm opinionated on the subject. The argument against the dress code is moot if the Lodge's bye-laws delineate a specific dress. What leg do you have to stand on? You knelt at the altar during the MM obligation. One of those furthermores had something to do with Grand Lodge and Subordinate Lodge rules and regulations, no? Jurisdictional?


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 2, 2018)

When we lived in Seattle metro my district got regular visitors from British Columbia.  They wore tuxedo, collars, cuffs and all sorts of regalia.  Everyone loved it whether we were in a dress up lodge or a dress down lodge.  Being over dressed is not a problem.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 2, 2018)

Brother_Steve said:


> The argument against the dress code is moot if the Lodge's bye-laws delineate a specific dress.


Exactly.


dfreybur said:


> Being over dressed is not a problem.


Absolutely! As I have said before....I would rather be the only one in a coat and tie than the other way around. When in doubt dress UP.


----------



## David612 (Jan 2, 2018)

Bloke said:


> A WM almost always has the power to remove a Freemason from the lodge over which he presides.


Well yes he does, but he won’t for no reason and the person giving him the reason is the mason. If that makes sense.


----------



## Keith C (Jan 2, 2018)

Brother_Steve said:


> Our by-laws require dark suit. *Potential members for our Lodge are told they need to wear a dark suit to their initiation if their ballot is successful. *If that is a problem for a potential member, then they have the option to rescind their application.
> 
> Your investigation committee should be telling those that they investigate that this is the practice for the lodge. If not, then you should be asking.
> 
> ...



Same thing here - The dress code is Grand Lodge wide.  When I inquired about membership to my lodge I was sent an invitation to attend a dinner before a Stated Meeting, in the invitation the dress code, "Jacket and tie required" was clearly stated, the same thing when my EA degree was scheduled.

The desired level of dress, however, was not relayed when I was asked to take over the JD chair part way through the year.  Only the elected officers wore Tails, and no one said I should wear anything other than a suit and tie, until I started asking.  This year I know our new SD will be wearing tails and likely our new JD as well.  The line of officers I now have the privilege to serve with are attempting to increase communication and let Brothers know the expectations.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jan 2, 2018)

David612 said:


> Well yes he does, but he won’t for no reason and the person giving him the reason is the mason. If that makes sense.


Perhaps in your jurisdiction. In Utah visitation is a privilege, not a right. A reason does not have to be stated. Further, the information need not have come from a Mason.


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 2, 2018)

I find the “external qualifications” argument out of place, that line is specifically for candidates. Your lodge’s dress code has nothing to do with the qualifications that allowed you to become a Mason, it has to do with the governance of the lodge. My lodge “requires” white tie for Agape but no Brother has ever been turned away for wearing something else.


----------



## frehm (Jan 3, 2018)

In Sweden there is no question - either you were dark suit or tailcoat. That's it.


----------



## SørenSweR(I) (Jan 3, 2018)

-----


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 3, 2018)

SørenSweR(I) said:


> In Denmark you either wear tailcoat or stay home.


If I were to come to your lodge as a visitor from the United States would I be denied entrance if I were wearing a business suit?


----------



## SørenSweR(I) (Jan 3, 2018)

-----


----------



## Elexir (Jan 3, 2018)

SørenSweR(I) said:


> I honestly don't know. But I believe you might be allowed to enter the building, but not join the masonic work in temple.
> But before visit ingen a lodge, I assume you'd coordinate with the corresponding ceremonial master. We recently had some Swedish brothers visit. In Sweden coattails aren't required, but I believe they wore it none the less.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using My Freemasonry mobile app



We can wear just suit but many wear tails out of respect.
We can also wear top hat from III wich we dont use in Sweden.


----------



## SørenSweR(I) (Jan 3, 2018)

-----


----------



## tldubb (Jan 3, 2018)

Keith C said:


> Here in PA you would be slightly overdressed, as we do everything differently than anyone else and we wear a BLACK tie with Tails - Sartorially scandalous, but it is how we do things nevertheless.  Elected officers are expected to dress in tails, black vest, black tie, appointed officers should, but rarely do and most PMs do, but mostly because once you have this kit, where else can you wear it?  Typical sideline dress is dark suit and necktie.
> 
> Also, it is discouraged to wear any emblem, pin, etc that is not Blue Lodge related and in that case only one should be worn at a time.  This is not enforced at all from what I have seen.  One man in our lodge has so many pins on his lapels he looks like the old photos of Idi Amin!



Same on Prince Hall side in Pennsylvania, tails only required at Grand Lodge session for all GL officers. It’s in our constitution Black, or Dark suit, white dress shirt, black tie and black shoes for all communications. Usually, PM’s wear neckties and typically bow ties for the rest, but it only says Neckties in our constitution. 

Yes, it’s been told to me by our DDGM, I had my shrine pin on while visiting a lodge(raising)in my jurisdiction and was told politely by him to remove shrine lapel pin.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Elexir (Jan 3, 2018)

SørenSweR(I) said:


> All embedsmænd (brothers on duty) ALWAYS wear high hats. I've never seen VII'ers and higher without their hats during masonic work
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using My Freemasonry mobile app



Ive understood it as being requierd from III in Denmark but its not used here in Sweden.
Btw, Ämbetsmän translates to officers, not brothers on duty.


----------



## SørenSweR(I) (Jan 3, 2018)

-----


----------



## Cootr68 (Jan 3, 2018)

I didn't even own a suit before I became a MM. The lodges in my area are 90% farmers, factory workers, truck drivers and construction workers. All we ask is not filthy dirty or smelly also no a/c and we don't go dark during the summer months so it's pretty casual as long as you're dressed nice enough to go out in the public that's good enough. (Very few wear shorts though) If we are having degree work or other special engagements most wear dress shirt, slacks and dress shoes. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hanzosbm (Jan 9, 2018)

From our installation last night. I wanted to get a group picture of all of the officers, but between the various congratulations, attending to wives, and brothers wanting to get home after a long night, it was like herding cats.
Also, my apologies for my shirt showing above my trousers. We have just finished running around removing the furniture and I hadn't noticed. I shall have to sack my valet for allowing such an oversight.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jan 9, 2018)

hanzosbm said:


> I shall have to sack my valet for allowing such an oversight


It is so hard to find a decent gentleman’s gentleman


----------



## Bloke (Jan 9, 2018)

hanzosbm said:


> From our installation last night. I wanted to get a group picture of all of the officers, but between the various congratulations, attending to wives, and brothers wanting to get home after a long night, it was like herding cats.
> Also, my apologies for my shirt showing above my trousers. We have just finished running around removing the furniture and I hadn't noticed. I shall have to sack my valet for allowing such an oversight.


I have column envy....

The best way to get  a photo is to ask the WM to announce it from the Chair and that all brothers are to come back after closing for a group photo.


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 10, 2018)

Bloke said:


> I have column envy....



Lolol, good one. That a Freudian theory?


----------



## Bloke (Jan 10, 2018)

CLewey44 said:


> Lolol, good one. That a Freudian theory?


LOL... no, just one of our past tenant lodges owned our column and took them when they vacated - and I would like another two.. if I wanted one, it might be Freudian, but wanting two is a whole new level !


----------



## hanzosbm (Jan 11, 2018)

Bloke said:


> LOL... no, just one of our past tenant lodges owned our column and took them when they vacated - and I would like another two.. if I wanted one, it might be Freudian, but wanting two is a whole new level !


I don't know if I should go with the joke about you wanting two columns (giggity!) or the Masonic pun about a new level.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 11, 2018)

Bloke said:


> LOL... no, just one of our past tenant lodges owned our column and took them when they vacated



Take a bunch of posts from this forum.  They'll add up to two columns very quickly.  Bazinga.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jan 12, 2018)

hanzosbm said:


> I don't know if I should go with the joke about you wanting two columns (giggity!) or the Masonic pun about a new level.



Well that escalated quickly.....‍


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Thomas Stright (Jan 12, 2018)

We're laid back in our lodge... Anything from Suits to Overalls...

Come as You are.....(just no shorts/Tanks)


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 12, 2018)

Thomas Stright said:


> Come as You are.....(just no shorts/Tanks)


Agreed!


----------



## Keith C (Jan 12, 2018)

Thomas Stright said:


> We're laid back in our lodge... Anything from Suits to Overalls...
> 
> Come as You are.....(just no shorts/Tanks)



Honestly, that just boggles my brain.  Even though I am a "young Mason" I am still very old school and wouldn't consider going to Lodge, Church, a business dinner, a wedding, or a funeral in anything other than a suit and tie.

I am not criticizing, just speaking from the perspective of how I was brought up.  And if you think I came from a 'hoity toidy" background, my Dad was an auto mechanic and he is the one that drilled that into me.  He would always say "Make some effort, show respect and dress like it matters to you."


----------



## David612 (Jan 12, 2018)

Keith C said:


> Honestly, that just boggles my brain.  Even though I am a "young Mason" I am still very old school and wouldn't consider going to Lodge, Church, a business dinner, a wedding, or a funeral in anything other than a suit and tie.
> 
> I am not criticizing, just speaking from the perspective of how I was brought up.  And if you think I came from a 'hoity toidy" background, my Dad was an auto mechanic and he is the one that drilled that into me.  He would always say "Make some effort, show respect and dress like it matters to you."


A lot of people then argue that they would rather have the brethren there in the wrong attire than not have them there at all.
Personally I feel that attitude is incorrect.


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 12, 2018)

The main argument you're going to get is A. What if just got off work and cant change? B. I have medical issues and cant wear anything other than certain comfortable shoes, ie diabetic shoes or tennis shoes etc. 

Answer, you can nearly always change when you arrive. If you cant on a regular basis you may be taking on more than you can handle. They make comfortable, medical "dress shoes". But even then, anything medical is excusable to me. 

Thats a much stronger argument then I just dont want to. Suits are not that uncomfortable. Its not like a straight jacket and if it is, may be time to get it tailored. Cost, you can get full suit under 100 bucks. Good investment. I think alm this ties into retention and gaining new members.


----------



## David612 (Jan 12, 2018)

Honestly I bought my tux at the local Salvation Army;
A) money goes to help the needy in my area
B) your money typically buys you a better quality suit.
C) you can buy several and rotate them.
D) you can discard them when they get trashed.

I understand some may not fit an off the rack suit well but as someone who wears a 40L well I take advantage.


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 12, 2018)

I’ve gone from mechanic to tux in 15 minutes at the lodge. Don’t see why it’s an issue for so many people, but I’m not in their shoes.


----------



## David612 (Jan 12, 2018)

Brother JC said:


> I’ve gone from mechanic to tux in 15 minutes at the lodge. Don’t see why it’s an issue for so many people, but I’m not in their shoes.


Seeing as In The US there commonly is a meal ahead of lodge There should be some flexibility I’d imagine... shorts are more comfy however so I do understand.


----------



## Keith C (Jan 12, 2018)

David612 said:


> Seeing as In The US there commonly is a meal ahead of lodge There should be some flexibility I’d imagine... shorts are more comfy however so I do understand.



That is how our lodge works, dinner is served at 6:00pm Lodge opens at 7:00pm.  Everyone is usually done eating by 6:30 so plenty of time to get changed if necessary.  For us it isn't an issue, GL stipulates attire when we invite potential petitioners to dinner they are informed "Dress is suit and tie", it is repeated in the instructions for candidates to show up for the night of their EA degree.  If we happen to have bretheran visit from other jurisdictions who may not be aware (why you would just show up without first making contact is beyond me) we have a few jackets and some ties on the coat rack in our downstairs dining room.  For new officers we have at least a dozen tuxedos that can be taken and worn for as long as needed.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 13, 2018)

CLewey44 said:


> Suits are not that uncomfortable.



There's a long list of reasons why I petitioned.  On that list though not near the top is becoming comfortable wearing a suit or tux.  I put it on, straighten the tie, and act like I'm dressed as usual.


----------



## MarkR (Jan 14, 2018)

I'm never comfortable in my tux.


----------



## Thomas Stright (Jan 15, 2018)

Keith C said:


> Honestly, that just boggles my brain.  Even though I am a "young Mason" I am still very old school and wouldn't consider going to Lodge, Church, a business dinner, a wedding, or a funeral in anything other than a suit and tie.



No Problem, you would still be welcomed in our lodge.....


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 15, 2018)

Thomas Stright said:


> No Problem, you would still be welcomed in our lodge.....


Same here!


----------



## Paul Aquilina (Jan 22, 2018)

Down here is Victoria Australia, We all wear dinner suites. Am travelling to Hawaii in the coming weeks. I will be attending lodge up there so I am having similar problems. Don't want to be too overdressed.


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 22, 2018)

Paul Aquilina said:


> Down here is Victoria Australia, We all wear dinner suites. Am travelling to Hawaii in the coming weeks. I will be attending lodge up there so I am having similar problems. Don't want to be too overdressed.



I would certainly find a way to contact the lodge you plan on visiting to check on that. They may even have a website so you could just email or call them yourself to find out. However, if unable to contact them, I think overdressing is always better than underdressing.  I'd rather come off pretentious than disrespectful.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 22, 2018)

CLewey44 said:


> I think overdressing is always better than underdressing. I'd rather come off pretentious than disrespectful.


Absolutely!


----------



## David612 (Jan 22, 2018)

Have a tailor add some satin lapels and you are good to go at a Hawaiian lodge, they did have the option of shorts...but that would be silly.
They say black goes with everything but I think a black tie may be out of place here... 

More informal lodges would be a godsend while traveling but as a home lodge I find the ritual of putting on the dinner suit to be a great part of it all.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 22, 2018)

Wow! Not exactly my style but......


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jan 23, 2018)

I only see Brothers with tails when had a function...looks nice, I like the Shriners Dress up...


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 23, 2018)

acjohnson53 said:


> I only see Brothers with tails when had a function...looks nice, I like the Shriners Dress up...


Most of the lodges in my area have relaxed dress standards. Polo shirts and slacks being the norm. However, since I am Master of my mother lodge this year I do wear coat and tie since I am the "face" of the lodge.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jan 24, 2018)

Paul Aquilina said:


> Down here is Victoria Australia, We all wear dinner suites. Am travelling to Hawaii in the coming weeks. I will be attending lodge up there so I am having similar problems. Don't want to be too overdressed.


 There is no such thing as over dressed when attending any Masonic function be it regular meeting, unless stated casual dress, then I'm sneakers and sweats for the most part, but I do wash my face and brush my teeth...LOL


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jan 24, 2018)

If I'm visiting a Lodge I'm dressed in my Black and Whites


----------



## Paul Aquilina (Jan 25, 2018)

acjohnson53 said:


> If I'm visiting a Lodge I'm dressed in my Black and Whites


Thanks for the advice. I think I'm forgetting who I'm going to see. I'm going to see the most understanding, forgiving people I could ever hope to meet(Freemasons). I think ill be fine.


----------

